# Lone Star Rally 2013 Galveston



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Who is headed there this weekend? Anyone ever go?

Looks like its getting better every year.

Sons of Anarchy will be there, Chibs, Booby, Tig, and Juice

Jesse James and Biker Don Woods also making appearances

http://www.lonestarrally.com/


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Stacy is showing her bike on Saturday and I might take a ride down on Sunday early. It's a good rally with a different kind of flavor to it. There's a big RV contingent staying at Blowout's camp in Jack Brooks park. It all should be a good time once the rain blows out of here tomorrow.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Plan to ride over Saturday and go by and see Blowout & Barbara before we head home. Saw this on Bunny's fb page earlier, gonna be a no refusal weekend.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Some friends and I will be riding in Outlaw Dave's Ranch Ride to the rally Saturday morning.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ill be there saturday


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday. It is fun. 2 years ago cops pulled lady over on her bike on strand for dwi. I did not know her but asked cops if it would be ok if I rode her on her bike back to her hotel - they said sure - pretty cool.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Does the whole Island get crowded / lot of traffic or just the Strand area?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

spirit said:


> Plan to ride over Saturday and go by and see Blowout & Barbara before we head home. Saw this on Bunny's fb page earlier, gonna be a no refusal weekend.


and they are out too! gpd giving tickets near me as i type


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Saturday for me!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Does the whole Island get crowded / lot of traffic or just the Strand area?


yes and so does the hospital. I had a friend in a coma from A motorcycle wreck the weekend before the rally I was there with him and remember what a busy weekend that was be careful out there folks.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Does the whole Island get crowded / lot of traffic or just the Strand area?


The whole Island. They usually shut down part of Seawall and have vendors there as well as downtown/harborside. There are vendors up and down the Seawall also. Its crazy EVERYWHERE on rally weekend. 

My daughter-in-law has been over here all evening trying on clothes trying to find some of my rally clothes she can get into since having the baby. She is SO happy about being back on the bike again. LSR will be their first bike event since Harley was born.


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

lbuoys said:


> I'll be there Saturday. It is fun. 2 years ago cops pulled lady over on her bike on strand for dwi. I did not know her but asked cops if it would be ok if I rode her on her bike back to her hotel - they said sure - pretty cool.


They released an intoxicated female to an unknown male?....good thing you weren't a rapist or bike thief....kinda not cool actually if you think about it.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Missing it this year taking the wife fishing instead
Been biker crazy for several years I think she's over it
I mite ride down sun.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Friday and Saturday for me


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Saturday for me and the wife.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Been to it a couple times since it started. I'm done with it, kinda like watching a **** movie, seen one you have seen them all! Ya'll be safe to those who are riding. Sunday afternoon can't get here soon enough for me anyway!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm heading North, been there done that.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess what I'm asking is can you get to the west end? Have work to do. Exiting 61st street, going Stewart road way, to the beach?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes take Stewart to the westend.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

picking up http://www.galveston.com/strandvideocam/

http://www.galveston.com/spotcam/


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I went a couple of years when I lived on the island. I'll pass. It's too loud and the people make me claustrophobic. 

I'm headed to the International Quilt Festival this weekend.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I went a couple of years when I lived on the island. I'll pass. It's too loud and the people make me claustrophobic.
> 
> I'm headed to the International Quilt Festival this weekend.


a kindler/gentler goddess, lmao :bounce: comeon down fer a drank,lol :brew2:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

roundman said:


> a kindler/gentler goddess, lmao :bounce: comeon down fer a drank,lol :brew2:


LOL. I don't drink. That's probably why I find it too loud and claustrophobic.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

lbuoys said:


> I'll be there Saturday. It is fun. 2 years ago cops pulled lady over on her bike on strand for dwi. I did not know her but asked cops if it would be ok if I rode her on her bike back to her hotel - they said sure - pretty cool.


Wow !!! You road an intoxicated chick all the way back to her hotel â€¦. You could of at least waited until you got her to the hotel 

And The cops said â€¦.sure â€¦ LOL 

That's some kinda party !!!

*MB*


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I went a couple of years when I lived on the island. I'll pass. It's too loud and the people make me claustrophobic.
> 
> I'm headed to the International Quilt Festival this weekend.


Oxymoron. Your claustrophobic..But you like quilts????????


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm here now. But I have to go back to Pasadena to get my bike in a little while. Work at Utmb ....


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I work on Hwy 6 in Alvin . The parade is already starting...!!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Not biker chic material. 


txgoddess said:


> LOL. I don't drink. That's probably why I find it too loud and claustrophobic.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> I went a couple of years when I lived on the island. I'll pass. It's too loud and the people make me claustrophobic.
> 
> I'm headed to the *International Quilt Festival* this weekend.


If you have blue hair, you get in free.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

It sucks SO BAD!!! that the LSR falls on the same weekend as the start of deer (rifle) season... EVERY YEAR!!! Dangit!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

big john o said:


> It sucks SO BAD!!! that the LSR falls on the same weekend as the start of deer (rifle) season... EVERY YEAR!!! Dangit!!


And this weekend the NASCAR race is in Fort Worth, so lots of choices for residents this weekend?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

My buddy called, said he was going on a ride tomorrow for a benefit, leaving the woodlands around 8 arriving in Galveston around noon, breakfast, lunch, and T-shirt provided, for a $25 donation. If anyone needs info pm me


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

got word the Texas City PD is waiting to make money...slow down or be ready


----------



## jws87ag (May 20, 2011)

Just left the island - will be a great weekend weather wise. Tons of people there already. On seawall my truck was vibrating because so many HD around at the stop light. I've only been there during the day but it looks like a good crowd


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Could not have better weather, that is for sure!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

This is a good time,I liked it much better than ROT...Be safe


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

jws87ag said:


> Just left the island - will be a great weekend weather wise. Tons of people there already. On seawall my truck was vibrating because so many HD around at the stop light. I've only been there during the day but it looks like a good crowd


yup, lots of people going to be here for this one!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I was out doing rat killin' today and there were bikes EVERYWHERE! I was jealous. lol Can't wait for tomorrow to head that direction. Looks like The Strand is picking up. So glad they turned the webcam!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

spirit said:


> I was out doing rat killin' today and there were bikes EVERYWHERE! I was jealous. lol Can't wait for tomorrow to head that direction. Looks like The Strand is picking up. So glad they turned the webcam!!


link??


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://www.galveston.com/strandvideocam/

http://www.galveston.com/spotcam/


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

roundman said:


> http://www.galveston.com/strandvideocam/
> 
> http://www.galveston.com/spotcam/


Wow, The Strand looks insane. Awesome!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Believe I heard on the radio today its the largest rally in the USA. Bigger than Sturgis or Daytona? Hail, even Jessie James and Mike Ballard / Angie of Full Throttle Saloon are there. lol Looks like Angie got a tune up?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Jesse is in the section you have to pay $100 to get into. So are the SOA actors. Mike and Angie however are very down to earth and hands on with their fans. They are not in the paid area. 

I've told this before but a couple of years ago I was in the ladies room at Willie G's. A smiling, dark haired lady exited the stall. I smiled, said hello then did a double take and said, You look just like Angie on Full Throttle Saloon. She laughed and said That's because I AM Angie on Full Throttle Saloon. I thought that was 2cool - and also one of the few times I didn't have a camera!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, Full Throttle bunch is shakin hands at 21st and Strand I believe is what I heard?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Believe I heard on the radio today its the largest rally in the USA. Bigger than Sturgis or Daytona? Hail, even Jessie James and Mike Ballard / Angie of Full Throttle Saloon are there. lol Looks like Angie got a tune up?


Lmao, I'd like to do some tuning on that. She'd be humped up liked a souped up STROKED big block Chevy.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I was told The Strand is isn't open to bikes until 10:00 am. Can anyone verify that? We're trying to decide how to time things tomorrow.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Lmao, I'd like to do some tuning on that. She'd be humped up liked a souped up STROKED big block Chevy.


nothing like having 572 inches under you


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

My buddy outlaw is just now leaving from Dickinson headed twords the rally with 1200 friends










Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Be safe out there.......BEWARE of HWY6 to Galv...Speed Traps , Hitchcock to Bayou Vista
also, "Gasoline and Alcohol Don't Mix, So Don't Drink Gasoline'' !!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Keep a eye out for these two....


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I was working in G-town yesterday. I don't own a bike. My son in law was working at the rally so I went on over. It is quiet a spectacle. I can only imagine what tonite will be. Were any of you 2 coolers on the budwiser balcony? I left at 10:30 and did not see any leo on the gulf freeway. The traffic was light and driving better than normal.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

txteltech said:


> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


That is a rally in itself!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Saw a bike down on fm 518.

Coming down 146 where it goes under the Y at I-45 before Bayou Vista, looked like a fatality bike accident 30 min ago. What appeared to be bodies or body parts sheeted up on the road. The vast majority I've seen are slow and safe. Some aren't. 

Nearly took out two running the Stop sign in front of Tiki last night.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1 went off east end seawall last night, probably wont make it, 
http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_8bb4639a-437b-11e3-9aa3-0019bb30f31a.html

about 4am i heard one sounded like crossing broadway heading toward seawall really hauling it, was waiting for a loud crash but didnt hear anything


----------



## g1texas (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

*Fatality*

Here's the one from earlier.

http://thepolicenews.net/default.as...ews+1-2/MenuGroup/Home/NewsLetterID/41088.htm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Pattillo said:


> Here's the one from earlier.
> 
> http://thepolicenews.net/default.as...ews+1-2/MenuGroup/Home/NewsLetterID/41088.htm


Sorry to read that.

Cool link

Found this while looking around.

On the left side, you have the sections, I clicked at the bottom on Fugitives Wanted...and got this on the next page


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I know that Seabrook and Kemah PD as well as the DPS had their hands full on 146 taking care of business. 

Bikes bouncing in and out of traffic and making traffic stop so they could ride together. I had several bikes pull out in front of me during my travels down 146.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> I know that Seabrook and Kemah PD as well as the DPS had their hands full on 146 taking care of business.
> 
> Bikes bouncing in and out of traffic and making traffic stop so they could ride together. I had several bikes pull out in front of me during my travels down 146.


Yep that's why I stayed off the road as much as possible today.road rage is my middle name.What gets me are the ones that block a intersection and let all the other bikers run the stop signs.I think I need to punch something now.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been in bayou vista all weekend. It's noisy as hell all night. Saw a lady falling off of the back of a bike and countless broken down bikes all over 45 and the island. Also saw many people being arrested and even more being ticketed. It's a madhouse down here. Had to go to Texas city to find a restaurant with a parking spot. 

I had an officer call me to come pick up my mom, or else she was going to jail. After having several drinks while fishing the canal all day, I had to decline. She found a ride though. Used to be her having to come save me. Lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Nuts!


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

I've seen and rode with enough bikes today to last me a long time.

It was my first time going on a bike. Had a blast. 
Just gotta be careful and safe.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ABC says 400,000 bikers ???....A whole lot of 'family fun'...LOL


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Good times!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The girls rode out of here yesterday morning and spent the entire day down there. Stacy had a good time. I saw a ton of people heading back home this morning on my early ride.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I didn't open the news links about the accidents/deaths but I hope it wasn't many. I prayed for the hunters and bikers to be protected during the same prayer Friday night but with that many of anything whether bikes or cars or hunters there will be some accidents.
I must say big john said it on post # 31. You will never see me there. The folks organizing this rally dam sure ain't deer hunters! We had just as much if not more fun this weekend than anyone on the island.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

reeltimer said:


> Yep that's why I stayed off the road as much as possible today.road rage is my middle name.What gets me are the ones that block a intersection and let all the other bikers run the stop signs.I think I need to punch something now.
> 
> sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


X2, a few beers were had after driving from Houston to SA on I-10 today. These jokers think they own the road when they get around a few other bikers. I was behind a group of about 10 with 2 following trucks that stayed in the left lane and brake checked several cars that crept up from behind. I felt sympathy for the land-rover driver that mowed down the biker punks in the news a few weeks back. I really, REALLY wanted to get in front of them and throw a half-drank milkshake out the window.:biggrin:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Anybody know what the official attendance number was?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

There is no way to tell other than a estimate.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It was a good one. So weird how quiet it is on Sunday morning compared to the night before. :spineyes:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Wife and I were there Saturday with our human powered "choppers"*

Here is a picture of mine. We rode from the ferry landing all the way to Academy and back. Had Muffalottas at Macios on Market. A real biker lady on the ferry looked at it and said "Nice Bike". rotfl: Other than ignoring traffic signals to sort of parade across lights, it was a beautiful day and all of the restaurants were getting much needed off season business.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Sweet paint job JB, needs some flames. :biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We can show you how to put a motor on that so y'all don't have to peddle, John.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Sweet paint job JB, needs some flames. :biggrin:


Yep, he needs to pimp that sucka out.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Attendance ????... Saw one estimate of 400,000 bikers.. Seems a little strong to me..but whadda I know.?....LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> Attendance ????... Saw one estimate of 400,000 bikers.. Seems a little strong to me..but whadda I know.?....LOL


They gotta divide by two on account of seeing double


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

I was there Friday, Saturday, and for a short time Sunday, had alot of fun, saw alot of friends. I don't know if they had the Jager stage and mobile bar setup at the Seawall last year, but that was pretty cool. The girl that sang there Friday night was hammering out '80s tunes like crazy! She was on the Bud stage saturday during the day and it looked like she had a rough Friday night, lol.

A few pics from The Strand, the Gravedigger was in attendence, the biker from the show Moonshiners, 30 inch front tires are popular now, preparing for the Rally Ride at Stubbs, me at the Rally Ride, and some lucky guy, lol.


----------

